# Malaga Spain -- What about Club La Costa at Sierra Marina



## tim (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a unit on hold for June 2010 at the Club La Costa at Sierra Marina.  Has anybody stayed there and can tell me about it.  My wife really wants one of the Marriotts, but that trade may not come through.  What about the Sierra Marina???


----------



## derb (Jul 3, 2009)

The club la costa's are a decent 2nd choice to the Marriotts.  Smaller in size, ltd one tv,clean but not the luxury of the Marriotts.  Keep trying for the Marriotts but accept La Costa.


----------

